# One I just finished.



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Very unique Ohio deer.


----------



## 400se (Oct 3, 2016)

very cool and nice work


----------



## SeaTrout2001 (Feb 4, 2017)

sweet


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice clean work!


----------



## akak510 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## wiyfzr (Dec 15, 2012)

That is sweet!


----------



## kraze_archer (May 1, 2017)

What an interesting buck!


----------



## ndangelo (Mar 11, 2019)

Any idea where the abnormal tine came from?


----------



## team.bonehead (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G935V using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## stantonupson (Jan 4, 2019)

:thumbs_up I <3 freaks!!


----------



## Bigtoeballew (Sep 30, 2005)

Great Job!


----------



## WingShooter86 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats wild. Nice work


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

that looks awesome


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Very nice, good job!


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

That is sick! What state?


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange (Jun 19, 2019)

That looks great! Nice work


----------



## bdmisuse (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like the Tony Hawk of buck!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very cool deer


----------



## Dirtysteve1 (May 18, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks great. Job well done


----------



## Tru2Life! (Jul 24, 2019)

Cool deer! Nice Mount


----------



## Masterbasser (Jul 19, 2017)

Crazy looking drop tine


----------



## brushcreek (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool buck


----------



## nphillips565 (Aug 5, 2019)

Crazy looking! ba


----------



## Viv1d (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow!!! That’s nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamdorfT (Jan 29, 2018)

Very cool buck!


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

That’s awesome 😎


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Love the short haired cape!


----------



## Huntthat (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## karstic (8 mo ago)

Nice job! That is an odd rack that's for sure.


----------



## groundsize (7 mo ago)

Very nice quality


----------

